# Purigen in low-tech planted



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

does purigen remove nitrogen compounds that my plants need in a tank where i don't dose or add co2?

the official word from seachem is that it removes nitrogenous organic waste that produces the nitrates but not the nitrates directly.. 

which indirectly inhibits my plants' nitrate intake.. i cant really find a good answer online so i hope you guys can help me out

sigh.. and i put this in the wrong section, can someone help me please.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It will not inhibit your plants' uptake of nitrate. What it will do is reduce the overall organic nitrogen available to your plants.
What is your purpose in running Purigen? If you are using it for water clarity you can run more mechanical fitration instead.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

According to SeaChem's website, Purigen is suitable for planted tanks (even with an EI dosing regime). It will not remover Potassium Nitrate in solution (I did run Purigen in a tank because I was getting high organics in my planted tanks due to overfeeding).

Hopefully that helps!

Stuart


----------

